# Home Oven Curing



## ForbiddenProphet (Jan 21, 2013)

I saw a few topics on this subject with few replies so I thought I would give my 2cents for the newbies who do not want to invest in a heat press or roller.

This is extremely dangerous so please use with caution!!!

Over the weekend I experimented with this process. Here is what I did, and it worked great.

1. Preheated Oven to 400 degrees
2. Put folded shirt neatly onto middle rack in oven
3. Did not leave room, kept eye on shirt 100% of the time
4. Each shirt seems to be different, take shirt out as soon as you see it start to steam! Not smoke but Steam!
5, I laid shirt on cold marble table and chair to cool.
6. Stretch test after cool down, if you can see ink breaking , put back in over for second or even third bake
7. Each shirt seems to take less then 60 seconds depending on how you fold it/ size of shirt
8. The last few shirts where white and I noticed after printing 10 shirts the oven made nasty yellow burn /gril marks in shoulder area, so keep I mind you might have to cool down or swap out racks 
9. Suggestion take all racks out only bake one at a time, after 25 minutes swap for cool rack and let hot one cool down, and so on
9. I was using non water based ink,
10. Hope this is helpful to someone?

Best of luck and be careful!!

FP


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I wouldn't want to come to your house for a roast dinner afterwards.


----------



## ForbiddenProphet (Jan 21, 2013)

Haha honestly I could barley smell anything. It could have been really bad tho if it had started smoking!


Forbidden Prophet
www.ForbiddenProphet.com


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ForbiddenProphet said:


> Haha honestly I could barley smell anything.


Some things that are bad for you don't have a smell.

You don't want to use the same oven you cook with to cure plastisol ink. That smoke you see is not steam. Plastisol does not contain water. What you see is vaporized polyvinyl chloride that's lining your oven.


----------



## ForbiddenProphet (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow! Good thing I'm replacing my oven in 2 weeks. Ill be sure to discontinue using it. 

For anyone else reading this - 

Do not Bake Shirts in your Home oven!! Lesson learned! 


Forbidden Prophet
www.ForbiddenProphet.com


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ForbiddenProphet said:


> Good thing I'm replacing my oven in 2 weeks.


Now, if you have room for it in your shop area, the old oven can be useful. Certainly not as convenient as a flash or tunnel dryer, but useable.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You could also use a Convection Oven. I tried it on the oven I use for Mug Wraps. Works just fine. Wash test is just fine. Think I still have one of the samples I've made. 

I'd still prefer a flash and conveyor.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Haha, this is pretty funny. A video would be awesome.


----------



## ForbiddenProphet (Jan 21, 2013)

Haha- I almost made a video ! I definitely will in the future, but not of a boot leg oven bake! I felt like I was cooking crack, whatever that feels like? I <3 screen printing now, definitely addicting. 


Forbidden Prophet
www.ForbiddenProphet.com


----------

